# Finally remembered to take some pics...



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I enjoy others pics, and always get done haying before taking any of my own. Finally got it done this year, on our last quarter of hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Some of mine


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes I think we should start a picture thread!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby, how do you get those pics to come up like that....without having to click on each pic?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I never remember to take pics, I get too fired up to stop for a second.
However I did take one the other day when my father and I were finishing up a big farm that we combine our operation on. Half the equipment was at the other end of the fields.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I envy you guys that don't have to have cab tractors.....we are hard pressed to get by without them, for fast work (raking) not so bad....baling, forgetaboutit


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Colby, how do you get those pics to come up like that....without having to click on each pic?


I upload through photobucket and copy and paste the img tag


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> I upload through photobucket and copy and paste the img tag


X4. Thx


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Trust me, plowing snow or trying to spread cow manure in a rainy windy Nov day I'd love a cab. But open station is cheaper and they fit in our old barns better. I'm planning on buying a canopy or 2 this summer. My father's getting old enough the sun's bothering him on long days of baling.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We borrowed an open station for raking this summer, sure was nice because the blower motors quit in both our cabbed tractors.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> We borrowed an open station for raking this summer, sure was nice because the blower motors quit in both our cabbed tractors.


That was part of the equation of me getting an open-station when I got the M7040...that much more to need working on. I have to stumble my way thru about 95% of my own repairs, and know nothing about a/c workings.

And YES, a lot of the time in the summer (and dry weather with the dust) I wish for that cold air blowing on me, but given the same situation I was in then, I still would have open air.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a couple. Check moisture reading in first one from a week ago. Couldn't get hay dry most of the summer and that was last bale.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

SVFHAY is that a ski slope in the 5th photo?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a few:


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics gratefull, what type grass?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> SVFHAY is that a ski slope in the 5th photo?


Yes, Seven Springs resort near Pittsburgh. They buy about 600 bale to build a maze for the octoberfest every year.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

SVFHAY
The 8th picture of the guy sitting on the bale ejector- OSHA approved? Knotter problems?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Hayguy said:


> SVFHAYThe 8th picture of the guy sitting on the bale ejector- OSHA approved? Knotter problems?


Very stupid situation for sure. I was helping my cousin put out spring crops. It was early may and before he would do any tillage for oat seeding he insisted on baling previous year corn fodder. It was only a few stalks here and there, no leaf and very dry. His baler is pretty good but it would break every 3rd bale and he insisted on riding there and tying as we went. Everything about this deal screamed mistake. No one got hurt and after many hours he had 120 bales. I was trying to get a pic of a bale exploding above him but it turned out to be pretty hard to time it right.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> SVFHAY is that a ski slope in the 5th photo?


That's a nice little sledding or tubing hill. Not even close to a ski slope.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Teslan said:


> That's a nice little sledding or tubing hill. Not even close to a ski slope.


Well-that kind of depends on whether your back yard is the rocky mts or a sand dune on the coast. Still remember being on a soils field trip in Va Beach and the soils guy pointed across a deadbutt flat soybean field to the hill and said the soils were better there. The elevation change was about 4-5 feet over 500 feet, but when we got there, the soils were better and we were higher, so it is all relative.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11, 
LOVE the hay shed. I'm jealous and I admit it!!!!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That's one sweet 4020!!!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice pics gratefull, what type grass?


Thanks.
The first one is Oats hay with some Ryegrass mixed in.
The second is some volunteer Foxtail Millet and Crabgrass.
The raked field was the thinnest field of Oats hay this year.
The Oats made about 3.5 tons per acre.

I'll try to upload some of the Soybeans and Millet pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Grateful11,
> LOVE the hay shed. I'm jealous and I admit it!!!!!


 Thanks man.
I'll try to get a picture of the whole thing. That's the addition that was added on the Summer, it was a 48x20' addition onto a 48x28' building, so it's about 48x48' now. We can stack 4 high towards the middle out to the front. The gray base is concrete pit clean out from a concrete company. We can get it for $150 for about 20 ton loads. The stuff sets up almost like concrete if you get worked down right.

You can never have enough shed space, that one is full with about another 80 bales out front under a trap, the calf shed is full and 2 sections of another shed in the pasture is full.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Grateful11,
> LOVE the hay shed. I'm jealous and I admit it!!!!!


Yeah, but too bad the bales are stacked wrong  lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's a few I managed to stop long enough to capture.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Yeah, but too bad the bales are stacked wrong  lol


Yea. They got stacked "right" in the calf shed with pallet forks. If we had boards on the outside perimeter we would probably try it but the floor isn't that level and I'm not sure they stand on their butts on their own. She doesn't sell any hay so she doesn't worry about it too much. If they were soft core bales they would probably be flat before too long


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Here's a few I managed to stop long enough to capture.


Love the old Ford. I drove one of those briefly How did it end up with such a long frame? Was it a old box truck?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, that loooooong cl looks cool! I had about every other old cabover back in the day, the ones I could afford were on their last leg, That one would have been a Cadillac, err, Lincoln compared to mine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Love the old Ford. I drove one of those briefly How did it end up with such a long frame? Was it a old box truck?


That's dad's baby. A local guy had started to stretch it to make it into a big rollback but tired of the project. We finished it (it only had 3 total bolts holding the front to the rear and 18" of frame overlap to start) and since this pic was taken added a ten foot aluminum bed between the bunk and fifth wheel.

There's a DCO Emeryville sitting behind the shop if we ever need a bigger project.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Here's a few I managed to stop long enough to capture.


What happened to the cab on the hay stacker? From craning my head sideways it looks like a fairly new hay stacker, but yet without a cab?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> What happened to the cab on the hay stacker? From craning my head sideways it looks like a fairly new hay stacker, but yet without a cab?


It's actually a HIGHLY modified 1049. (DTA360 and Allison drivetrain out of a bus...) But we can't find a cab considering they sold approximately none of them east of the Mississippi. I should start a thread to see if anyone knows where one is abandoned somewhere out west.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> It's actually a HIGHLY modified 1049. (DTA360 and Allison drivetrain out of a bus...) But we can't find a cab considering they sold approximately none of them east of the Mississippi. I should start a thread to see if anyone knows where one is abandoned somewhere out west.


Ok that makes more sense. It just looked like a newer one with the yellow side racks the black front and I was thinking why in the world would anyone lop off the cab of such an expensive machine as I'm pretty sure it isn't an option to not have a cab now. I bet you even in the west that it would be hard to find an abandoned cab that would be good enough as most stackers are still working. Given the price of new ones.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> Ok that makes more sense. It just looked like a newer one with the yellow side racks the black front and I was thinking why in the world would anyone lop off the cab of such an expensive machine as I'm pretty sure it isn't an option to not have a cab now. I bet you even in the west that it would be hard to find an abandoned cab that would be good enough as most stackers are still working. Given the price of new ones.


We definitely wanted it to look newer. I guess we succeeded  For finding a can, At least they exist in the west. An old SP baler cab would work too. $1500 plus freight from the bale wagon guy seemed like a lot.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice pictures DSL, that is some pretty scenery you have up there....reminds me a lot of the higher elevations of the mountains here in NC.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> Nice pictures DSL, that is some pretty scenery you have up there....reminds me a lot of the higher elevations of the mountains here in NC.


Thanks FC, it is similar to western NC, I didn't mention in the post, but the road pictures is the public road the farm is on. It's always fun coming head on with another vehicle. It becomes very obvios to the oncoming that I'm not in a position to back up nor is there room to pass. 
I'll post some more.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Camels hump.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man those fields look a lot like some of my fields. Trees right up to the edges loaded with late summer falling leaves so my hay buyers have something to complain about.....lol


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Some more of Vermont.

JD, these are some of my larger fields, have a bunch of smaller 1-5 Acre fields that leave you pulling your hair out trying to figure out the best way to rake!


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

nice pics guys, i definitly dont feel to out of place in saying i never slow down enough to get the pictures taken of our operation, We should finish our annual rye tomorrow i'll grab some pics of our tandem balers and that cummins wagon in action.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The other thing that's tough with small fields in late season is dealing with shade and shadows from those trees. That narrow field in your pictures must challenge all your abilities to get the downed hay dry. Looks like all day shadows and no air circulation!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Some more of Vermont.
> 
> JD, these are some of my larger fields, have a bunch of smaller 1-5 Acre fields that leave you pulling your hair out trying to figure out the best way to rake!


Looking good. Where are the rear lights from on the mx5100?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> The other thing that's tough with small fields in late season is dealing with shade and shadows from those trees. That narrow field in your pictures must challenge all your abilities to get the downed hay dry. Looks like all day shadows and no air circulation!


Exactly! I have a few fields that on the southern edge this time of year never get direct sun. I have learned to Cut, Ted and leave it to rot. I will watch the shadow at high noon count the swaths and just rake from there out. I hate having to try to remember where in what wagon what bales were the high ones. Then having to go through and prob every one... Forget that! If I do hit a questionable one or two, I set the thrower to max and point it to the wood line. 
It's always fun seeing a bale sailing through the air into the woods!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Looking good. Where are the rear lights from on the mx5100?


The lights are the best LED,S I've found. By Maxon. I have them on my tractors and trucks. I sell them as well through my other business. I have them mounted so that I can rotate them in any direction depending on what I'm doing. The are really good as back up lights on my trucks especially plowing. Because they are LED I can leave them on without the engine running and not worry about the battery.

They're not cheep, but you get what you pay for. The ones you see there are a bit over $100 each, and waterproof (IP65).

If you want some send me a PM, I always try to stock at least 12 on hand.

EDIT: I said above the LED work lights are Maxon, They are not in fact the brand name is Maxxima. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Exactly! I have a few fields that on the southern edge this time of year never get direct sun. I have learned to Cut, Ted and leave it to rot. I will watch the shadow at high noon count the swaths and just rake from there out. I hate having to try to remember where in what wagon what bales were the high ones. Then having to go through and prob every one... Forget that! If I do hit a questionable one or two, I set the thrower to max and point it to the wood line.
> It's always fun seeing a bale sailing through the air into the woods!


Are there no cattle near you? That bale sailing into the woods is lost income!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Are there no cattle near you? That bale sailing into the woods is lost income!


We have some cattle, but dairy is the bigger industry. Most cattle folks are making their own rounds, or purchasing rounds and not dealing with small squares. The bigger dairy operation's make hay mostly large squares, but they use it for bedding for the calfs. The going rate on mulch smalls in this area is $2. A few mulch smalls is not worth the time. We sell some but mostly to the local home owner who needs a bale for their garden. It's a hard sell, and frankly not worth the hassle. A few bales kicked into the woods, well worth the amusement, while making hay in October.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thought I was going to get a new Chevy 3500, After taking a closer look at the weight I was putting on it. I went with the Dodge 5500. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> The lights are the best LED,S I've found. By Maxon. I have them on my tractors and trucks. I sell them as well through my other business. I have them mounted so that I can rotate them in any direction depending on what I'm doing. The are really good as back up lights on my trucks especially plowing. Because they are LED I can leave them on without the engine running and not worry about the battery.
> 
> They're not cheep, but you get what you pay for. The ones you see there are a bit over $100 each, and waterproof (IP65).
> 
> ...


What is the model # of the lite you are using and how many lumens? Do I need more than two on a canopy OS in front?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> What is the model # of the lite you are using and how many lumens? Do I need more than two on a canopy OS in front?


Ive found the MWL-05SP @ 1000lm do the trick. This fixture was recently at 650lm and just changed to 1000lm. They have a MWL-06SP also at 1000lm. I've never had nore sold any. I'm figuring they are going to discontinue one or another of them. 
The LED's in these fixtures are Luexon, the world leader in LED's, In other words not a cheep knock off. 
As far as spread goes they are a bit tight on the beam, and will shoot far. I would suggest 2 off a canopy. When I mount mine I use a combination of a lock washer or ny-lock nut withs nylon or rubber washer. That allowes the fixture to stay tight as well as focus it for a particular task. Like stacking large bales up high. Or navigating a field at night picking up and stacking bales.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

That's a sharp looking truck, how much did you give for it?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Farmboy555 said:


> That's a sharp looking truck, how much did you give for it?


Short answer, too much! The chasy cab was $750 over invoice. I sourced the bed my self, and had a local metal/auto body shop install and fabricate the fenders and hitch.

It makes a 3500 feel like a toy, I get back in my Chevy 2500 and its like a sports car.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Ouch lol. It turned out nice anyway. Haha I'm sure it does, pretty big weight and power difference there.

I wish the Chevy 45/5500's didn't look so stupid, they should've taken Chrysler's route and kept the same pickup look.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Ive found the MWL-05SP @ 1000lm do the trick. This fixture was recently at 650lm and just changed to 1000lm. They have a MWL-06SP also at 1000lm. I've never had nore sold any. I'm figuring they are going to discontinue one or another of them.
> The LED's in these fixtures are Luexon, the world leader in LED's, In other words not a cheep knock off.
> As far as spread goes they are a bit tight on the beam, and will shoot far. I would suggest 2 off a canopy. When I mount mine I use a combination of a lock washer or ny-lock nut withs nylon or rubber washer. That allowes the fixture to stay tight as well as focus it for a particular task. Like stacking large bales up high. Or navigating a field at night picking up and stacking bales.


thanks. will take a look. rick


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Ive found the MWL-05SP @ 1000lm do the trick. This fixture was recently at 650lm and just changed to 1000lm. They have a MWL-06SP also at 1000lm. I've never had nore sold any. I'm figuring they are going to discontinue one or another of them.
> The LED's in these fixtures are Luexon, the world leader in LED's, In other words not a cheep knock off.
> As far as spread goes they are a bit tight on the beam, and will shoot far. I would suggest 2 off a canopy. When I mount mine I use a combination of a lock washer or ny-lock nut withs nylon or rubber washer. That allowes the fixture to stay tight as well as focus it for a particular task. Like stacking large bales up high. Or navigating a field at night picking up and stacking bales.


DS:-are they Luexons or Maxximas? I don't get a hit for Luexon MWL-055SP


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is the link:
http://www.maxxima.com/products/5/LED-Work-Lights.html


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

got it, thanks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice truck. Thanks to dodge for making an alternative to the F-450/550.
I really want to buy one, but I'm not a fan of corporate dodge and the handouts. 
I know it makes me sound like a stick in the mud, but it keeps me from pulling into the dodge dealerships. 
Otherwise I'd be all over that Cummins engine and Aisin transmission.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Fiat was really the one to bail out Dodge. And within a year Dodge was supporting Fiat it was really odd timing.

Seems like Truck inflation, wasn't too long ago a 3500 was a heavy pickup. Makes you wonder if GVWs are being reduced to sell more expensive trucks with higher numbers.

Also for those of you running the 450/550s are you having any issues with DOT and CDLs?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dill said:


> Fiat was really the one to bail out Dodge. And within a year Dodge was supporting Fiat it was really odd timing.
> Seems like Truck inflation, wasn't too long ago a 3500 was a heavy pickup. Makes you wonder if GVWs are being reduced to sell more expensive trucks with higher numbers.
> Also for those of you running the 450/550s are you having any issues with DOT and CDLs?


I just assumed men were getting more insecure


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard one of the automakers still owed some money but according to the link below it's been repaid with interest.

Without going political, which I try never to do on here, I have to ask do y'all realize what would have happened if two of the three Big Three would have been left to go under?

http://m.wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> I heard one of the automakers still owed some money but according to the link below it's been repaid with interest.
> 
> Without going political, which I try never to do on here, I have to ask do y'all realize what would have happened if two of the three Big Three would have been left to go under?
> 
> http://m.wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest


again, without getting political, that would have been butt ugly for farmers buying new trucks to pull hay trailers with.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> I heard one of the automakers still owed some money but according to the link below it's been repaid with interest.
> Without going political, which I try never to do on here, I have to ask do y'all realize what would have happened if two of the three Big Three would have been left to go under?
> http://m.wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest


Yea, we'd be saying the labor union has driven two more companies into demise. It was a bailout for the union. The investors didn't get shit. I'm tired of people thinking the government is the answer to everything.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> I heard one of the automakers still owed some money but according to the link below it's been repaid with interest.
> Without going political, which I try never to do on here, I have to ask do y'all realize what would have happened if two of the three Big Three would have been left to go under?
> http://m.wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest


I think they would have been allowed to reform under our bankruptcy protection laws. 
When companies go bankrupt, they don't necessarily go away. They get protection from bankruptcy courts so they can continue to stay in business and still pay back creditors.
Hey, I didn't want to see GM go under, but we have a free enterprise system to deal with these matters. GM & Chrysler didn't take care of business like Ford did. They didnt take the pain pills like Ford to survive. Now GM is basically a union and govt owned company. Look how bad the non union employees of GM got screwed in the govt bailout. 
I don't like it, picking winners and losers is not the governments job. Like Romney said, they pick mostly losers anyway. 
Nobody's gonna bail me out if You or I go under. I'd also bet anything that if a major company with mostly non-union employees was ready to go under, the govt wouldn't do a damn thing to help.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree completely JD, GM should have been forced to sell ONStar, that was a real financial endevor for GM, all the way back to buying Hughes electronics in the early 80's, tons of money spent on it, the system seems to work very well and is highly marketable to all automakers, if forced to sell it, probably wouldn't have had to been bailed out, course Saturn and hummer didn't help either. I like when they hired the guy back that they "had" to fire, Mr. scapegoat I think his name was, he was hire back as a consultant being paid something like $250 an hour....I'm sure he was well worth it......

But, be that as it may, that Ram is a good looking truck dslink, and I don't thnk you can go wrong with the that Allison/cummins one-two punch...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> I heard one of the automakers still owed some money but according to the link below it's been repaid with interest.
> 
> Without going political, which I try never to do on here, I have to ask do y'all realize what would have happened if two of the three Big Three would have been left to go under?
> 
> http://m.wardsauto.com/blog/dear-taxpayer-your-auto-bailout-loan-repaid-interest


Meh, is there one airline in this country that hasn't filed bankruptcy in the past? Yet last I knew we have an abundance of US airlines to choose from when traveling.

All the bailout did was to enforce the message that no matter how poor your decisions, or how risky you handle your finances the US government will be there with my money to bail you out.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

If we are all playing what ifs.... Perhaps the banks should have been forced to bale out the auto industry, especially the ones who got us into the mess. Then put all the risk on the bank CEO,S and the rest of them that get all the huge payouts. Leaving the investors with no risk... It's nice that the auto industry is done paying us back, No surprise on what the cost of these vehicles is, and what the banks charge you for interest!

On another note, funny thing when I was negotiation the purchase, I was asked if I recently purchased anything from CNH... Uh what? I asked.... Yes in fact I could get an additional $500 in rebates. For any new farm equipment from CNH. Well yes a small loan from them. Great! .... Until they found out the loan was for a Kubota..... 
Had no idea Fiat was involved....
So FYI, It goes the other way too.

And lastly, Back to pictures, Hauled 14- wet 4x5's yesterday was like the load wasn't even there. I like the exhaust break better on the dodge compared to the Chevy. I've always been a fan of cummins, and the new transmission on the dodge is smooth. 
I do wish that GM would come back with the 4500 /5500 and give dodge and ford a bit more competition.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

DSLinc1017 said:


> If we are all playing what ifs.... Perhaps the banks should have been forced to bale out the auto industry, especially the ones who got us into the mess. Then put all the risk on the bank CEO,S and the rest of them that get all the huge payouts. Leaving the investors with no risk... It's nice that the auto industry is done paying us back, No surprise on what the cost of these vehicles is, and what the banks charge you for interest!
> On another note, funny thing when I was negotiation the purchase, I was asked if I recently purchased anything from CNH... Uh what? I asked.... Yes in fact I could get an additional $500 in rebates.


I've purchased a new baler and discbine in the past 16 months and I got the $500 rebate card right before closing the deals with my dealer. It's a last minute incentive to get the deal done.



> I do wish that GM would come back with the 4500 /5500 and give dodge and ford a bit more competition.


Friend of mine worked at corporate GM and was there for the hearings when GM went to the govt for bailout. In the hearings, GM was forced to give up ANY present or future production of any trucks with a GVWR of over 15,000 lbs. Therefore, you will never see GM build anything that can compete with any of the Ford or Dodge medium duty offerings. 
So in effect, the govt ended the competition between them, which only serves to HURT the buying public because of reduced competition.

If GM were allowed to to into bankruptcy, they probably would have been bought by a bigger company, just like Chrysler was bought by FIAT.
All that said, I love your truck and will seriously consider one, especially if they move production back to the states. All HD ram trucks have been built in Mexico for the last 10+ years. That's the only thing I dislike.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill,
I have been running a f450 with 46 ft goosenecj for a 2 years. No dot number anymore after I stopped hauling hay OTR. I mostly farm in urban area with plenty of sheriffs. Never get harassed but you need have safety stickers on truck and trailer. They will check your brakes and lights when the pull you over. 9 times out of 10 they are trying to hammer us with overweight tickets, but when we are not they check everything else because they are jerks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> If we are all playing what ifs.... Perhaps the banks should have been forced to bale out the auto industry, especially the ones who got us into the mess. Then put all the risk on the bank CEO,S and the rest of them that get all the huge payouts. Leaving the investors with no risk... It's nice that the auto industry is done paying us back, No surprise on what the cost of these vehicles is, and what the banks charge you for interest!
> On another note, funny thing when I was negotiation the purchase, I was asked if I recently purchased anything from CNH... Uh what? I asked.... Yes in fact I could get an additional $500 in rebates. For any new farm equipment from CNH. Well yes a small loan from them. Great! .... Until they found out the loan was for a Kubota.....
> Had no idea Fiat was involved....
> So FYI, It goes the other way too.
> ...


It just begs the question, Have You Driven A Ford, Lately?

Sorry, just couldn't help it....


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> It just begs the question, Have You Driven A Ford, Lately?
> Sorry, just couldn't help it....


Well.... If you had to go there....AND not get into a what's better argument, because truthfully they all have issues.

The answer is yes.
And I bought a Dodge!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Well.... If you had to there....AND not get into a what's better argument, because truthfully they all have issues.
> The answer is yes.
> And I bought a Dodge!


Damn it Jim!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I had to compare a Ford 550 to a Dodge 5500, I'd probably think the dodge is better, too. 
Sometimes it comes down to what you believe in. I kind of feel like GM and Chrysler are part of the government. I hate our government, and even though we own 2 pre-takeover GM's, I don't think I'll ever buy a Gm or Chrysler vehicle again in my life. 
I dunno, I could soften on that position, but in my opinion, Ford should have gotten a fair and equal handout.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The reason I asked about the Dot, is they are starting to pull us over in dually 1tons asking for medical cards even if we are farm plated. However I've never seen them pull over a gooseneck horse trailer or their heavy pickups.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dill said:


> The reason I asked about the Dot, is they are starting to pull us over in dually 1tons asking for medical cards even if we are farm plated. However I've never seen them pull over a gooseneck horse trailer or their heavy pickups.


yeah, they did not used to pull them over here either but do now although not as frequently as "regular" farm trucks. I have never been asked for cards but have had my fuel checked 3 times in the last 2 years. Most of the horse people I know do not have their trucks tagged with enough weight for the truck, trailer and horses. Have not figured out how they get away with it but maybe their eyelashes are better looking than mine.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dill said:


> The reason I asked about the Dot, is they are starting to pull us over in dually 1tons asking for medical cards even if we are farm plated. However I've never seen them pull over a gooseneck horse trailer or their heavy pickups.


We haven't had any issues yet with DOT, however the dealer warned me that they are going to start cracking down on the 10k or over rule. A lot of business around here are trying to fly under the radar by not registering their trucks with DOT. 
Putting that DOT # on the side opens you up to all the truck stops. 
I would bet that they are trying to identify business use vs recreational. I would guess that they think horse as recreational and hay haling as business.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Grateful11,
> LOVE the hay shed. I'm jealous and I admit it!!!!!


Hey JD, I finally remembered to post a better photo of the hay shed. Wife and son are thinking about adding onto the front of it next year. I think they have about $8K in it right now, it's about 48'x44'. We just need get some better side boards on it. There's 73 bales under the traps, 2 rows 4 high and 1 row 3 high. As soon as the space opens up the 73 will go under.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Hey JD, I finally remembered to post a better photo of the hay shed. Wife and son are thinking about adding onto the front of it next year. I think they have about $8K in it right now, it's about 48'x44'. We just need get some better side boards on it. There's 73 bales under the traps, 2 rows 4 high and 1 row 3 high. As soon as the space opens up the 73 will go under.


That looks like exactly what I need. Basic, simple cost effective. Hard to believe the rolls don't want to push out of the sides of the stacks like an avalanche though.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> That looks like exactly what I need. Basic, simple cost effective. Hard to believe the rolls don't want to push out of the sides of the stacks like an avalanche though.


If you look close the ones out front under the traps are on plastic pallets, it just so happened that the plastic pallets have openings the same size as a 2x4 and each end pallet has 2 pieces of 2x4 in them. The stacks in the shed either have a 2x8 between the 6x6 posts or the bottom bale on each stack has a brace on them. We called around and got quotes on another 24'x48 with 6' overhang on the front, like the original shed, and they wanted anywhere from $7K to $11K. The guy we use as a handyman added 20' with a 2' overhang on the back for I believe it was about $3200. Whatever the materials were he said double it and that's what it would cost, so about $1600 in materials and his labor was $1600. The new section was put together with big deck screws with Torx heads.

The original shed was built 4 years ago for $4900 but they wanted $7K this time for another one even though they said material cost was actually about the same, wood had gone up but metal had dropped, I guess their labor had gone up. They are of Amish descent and build nice stuff but are extremely hard get to do anything because they are so busy. They had 3 men and built the first shed in 3 days. Heck they put the roof on our house and had girls up there in dresses handing out shingles.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I could build that myself, easily. In fact I build barns and garages for my "other" job. 
Problem is, I have no land on which to build one!!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I could build that myself, easily. In fact I build barns and garages for my "other" job.
> Problem is, I have no land on which to build one!!!


I got the land.....I'd be glad to let ya build one here.

Heck, I'd even buy yer supper!!


----------

